
Apple Watch sales to consumers set record in holiday week, says Apple's Cook - jessaustin
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-watch-idUSKBN13V0BT
======
CydeWeys
Is this real or some accounting trick? Anecdotally, I saw a lot of these being
worn in public after they first came out, but there's been a sharp drop-off
since then. This applies to Android watches too -- I don't think the product
has been compelling enough for people to put up with nightly charging.

So are we supposed to see another glut of people wearing these things after
this holiday season? Then maybe followed by another drop-off?

~~~
dpandey
It would be extremely unwise for the CEO of a very public company to make such
a statement if it weren't true.

The lift in units sold must definitely be affected by the recent price drop.

Anecdotal evidence: we have a fitness app that connects with the Apple Watch,
and we have seen a large number of users connect their Apple Watch (about 7%
of our total user base). We get data from these watches on a regular basis
which means the watches are on and being used.

The battery is still terrible (barely runs a day) compared to Fitbit Blaze
(5-7 days).

~~~
rileymat2
Maybe I do not use mine to its potential, but it is midnight here just before
bed, and my series 2 is at 73%. Certainly not 5 to 7 days, but far longer than
barely a day.

~~~
williamstein
Same -- my series 1 is at 75%, and it's 9pm...

~~~
coldtea
Also the Fitbit Blaze has 1/100th the functionality and cpu power.

~~~
dpandey
Believe me, I'm a big fan of the Apple Watch.

Everytime I meet someone who uses (used to use) the Watch, it usually turns
out they have given up because of short battery life. I have a series 1: looks
like it has improved in recent versions. I'm glad to hear that. Mine barely
lasts a day.

Battery life is really important. Many of my friends see smartwatches as
primarily a fitness device, and when the comparison with Fitbit (or anyone
else) happens, it usually comes last.

My hope is that Apple focusses aggressively on making the iWatch battery life
longer. That would undoubtedly lead to further lift in sales and happier
customers.

~~~
jsjohnst
Unless you got it in the last two months, you don't have a series 1. You have
an "Apple Watch".

* Apple Watch - released last year

* Apple Watch Series 1 - released in September of this year, has new CPU, but otherwise mostly same

* Apple Watch Series 2 - latest edition

------
kodfodrasz
I laughed on "Apple's Cook" in the link title

------
sanswork
I just bought one of the nike+ ones to replace my year old fitbit. Built in
GPS + Waterproof is what finally sold me.

Unfortunately and I'm guessing related to the story it is expected to be 10
business days from order for it to actually ship(across all models). Pick up
in store was even longer with it being over 20 days at all the Apple stores I
checked.

~~~
flukus
Waterproof or "waterproof"? My fitbit charge is "waterproof" but not
recommended for swimming.

What's the software like too? From a brief look it seems like nike+ is mostly
focused on running which fitbit has been moving beyond.

~~~
sanswork
Waterproof to 50m. I'm replacing a charge HR which isn't even "waterproof" as
far as I was aware(pretty sure they said to not even shower with it in the
instructions).

To answer your second question:

I got the nike+ because I've started to get more into running lately. The only
difference between the nike+ model and the others is a special interface for
the nike run club app and a different wrist strap so not a huge difference but
enough to make me choose it.

~~~
chrisseaton
I'm having trouble figuring out what the Nike+ running app on the new watch
does.

Does it do things like mapping of your route, graphing it, showing elevation
and pace on sections, things like that? Can you run programs for intervals or
hills sessions or advanced things like that?

I tried it in an Apple store and it just seemed like a stopwatch, but I wasn't
sure if I was just not looking in the right place.

~~~
sanswork
Yeah it will map your route using the built in GPS and show you
Time/Distance/Pace/HR. I don't think it handles splits yet. I am doing one of
the my coach training programs on the phone so I'm hoping it is seamless to
the watch but I don't know for sure yet. If it sucks though I can always just
go back to Runkeeper. :)

------
Someone
That may partially be because of the timing of the releases. This is only the
second holiday season for the Apple Watch, and this one coincides better with
the wave of sales that is to be expected shortly after releasing a product
(the original Watch was released in April 2015, the updated one in September
2016)

------
ProAm
It's the holidays, these are gifts. At this time of year sales <> adoption.

~~~
smcnally
Would increased adoption rates drive app dev in significant new areas? Or does
a bigger base primarily mean iterations on the same type fitness apps?

~~~
ProAm
Personally I think it's a fad and not long for this world.

